# The Taj Mahlog



## fossil (Jul 7, 2008)

It's finally finished and ready to load up.  I already installed the essential gear, and I'll fill the rest of the available space up with firewood, to the extent that it doesn't detract from the primary purpose.  I'm sure I'll be improving on the accomodations in certain respects as time goes by, but it's pretty much useable right now.  Attached are exterior and interior views taken today.  Rick


----------



## Carl (Jul 7, 2008)

Where's the wood and brats Rick?

Nice addition to your property. I see you can hang out there when the wife is down on you. Hope she lets you in the house once in a while.


----------



## myzamboni (Jul 7, 2008)

Needs a honeypot.   LOL!

IN all seriousness, almost too nice to be  a woodshed.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rick I like how you separated the vertical boards to allow airflow...ya know it's almost to nice to put wood in.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 7, 2008)

You are having entirely too much fun.  >:-(


----------



## JustWood (Jul 7, 2008)

DANG NAB !!   You even got some firepower in case some DIPSHEET tries walkin' off with your wood !   LOL


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL- you need a banjo so you can keep the woodpile bugs entertained.


----------



## brooktrout (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! I'm movin' in. Got a nice '70's Ithaca 12ga pump to bring with me. :coolgrin:


----------



## Burd (Jul 8, 2008)

Rick is that a wood shed our the dog house 
I most say Ive never seen a wood shed were you can shoot a snack sit down and sharpen your tool then look at wood  :lol: 
Again rick nice work is the rest of the house finished


----------



## bluefrier (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice shed rick.  I plan on building a shed in fall so let me know if you are heading to the north east. ;-)


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> LOL- you need a banjo so you can keep the woodpile bugs entertained.



Actually, they seem to prefer it when I serenade them with this.  Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

Carl said:
			
		

> Where's the wood and brats Rick?
> 
> Nice addition to your property. I see you can hang out there when the wife is down on you. Hope she lets you in the house once in a while.



She said she wants me to put another chair out there for her.   :grrr:   Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> Needs a honeypot.   LOL!
> 
> IN all seriousness, almost too nice to be  a woodshed.



Nothin's too good fer my wood, zambo, nothin'.   :lol:   Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Rick I like how you separated the vertical boards to allow airflow...ya know it's almost to nice to put wood in.



Yeah, savage, we were careful to leave generous spacing between both the siding boards and the floor boards.  The floor's up off the uneven ground, too, so there's really pretty good ventilation through the thing.  Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> You are having entirely too much fun.  >:-(



I ain't _never_ had_ too _much fun.   :lol:   Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> DANG NAB !!   You even got some firepower in case some DIPSHEET tries walkin' off with your wood !   LOL



Yeah, lee...just _try_ and take my wood!   >:-(   Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

brooktrout said:
			
		

> Very nice! I'm movin' in. Got a nice '70's Ithaca 12ga pump to bring with me. :coolgrin:



C'mon out, brooktrout...can't have too much firepower.  Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

Burd said:
			
		

> Rick is that a wood shed our the dog house
> I most say Ive never seen a wood shed were you can shoot a snack sit down and sharpen your tool then look at wood  :lol:
> Again rick nice work is the rest of the house finished



It's a, uh...multi-purpose structure, you might say.  The house?  Ha!, not even close.  It's gutted...still ripping out and framing...looks like an abandoned building (which it is for right now).  Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

bluefrier said:
			
		

> Nice shed rick.  I plan on building a shed in fall so let me know if you are heading to the north east. ;-)



Love to help you, bluefrier...'specially if you feed me crabs morning noon & night!  But, we just finally escaped from Northern Virginia last year after 12 years in Fairfax, and I'm_ never _goin' back there if I can help it.  Rick


----------



## Burd (Jul 8, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May carpentry teacher had a banjo saw just like that he even played it for our class on a field trip his name was john Cressmam
Now that brought back some old thoughts
Rick I need a video of you play that while making you famous brats on the out door fire pit :lol:


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

Burd said:
			
		

> ...Rick I need a video of you play that while making you famous brats on the out door fire pit :lol:



As to the video, you'll have to talk to my agent, she tells me I'm pretty booked up.  As to the famous brats, I think you have me confused with Carl (don't worry, that happens a lot, we're both exceedingly handsome gentlemen).  :lol:  Rick


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Jul 8, 2008)

Very Well Done !
You have a right to be proud- It's a beaut- Good Job !

"Well Done is better than Well Said ".


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2008)

That ain't no wood shed, that's a 'palace du bois'. Nice job Rick! 

(Now where does the wood go?)


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 8, 2008)

Holy smokes that place is nicer than my house! That place is so sweet you should charge all the wood critters rent! He!! I will move in charge me rent! :cheese:


----------



## btj1031 (Jul 8, 2008)

The umbrella in the Bud pounder is a nice touch.....nouveau riche redneck?  Nice job with the staining.  Fill it up!


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Jul 8, 2008)

That is beyond nice!
Hell, I need a home right now...and I have been thinking about moving West....hint...hint....hint..


Well done!
A man aint a man if he can't make something from nothing for his wood storage.


----------



## tkirk22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Pretty spiffy Rick. Is that a talking Bass on the wall?


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

Kirk22 said:
			
		

> Pretty spiffy Rick. Is that a talking Bass on the wall?



Yeah, that's Billy.  He sings to the duck.  Billy moved here with us last year from Virginia, where we had a getaway place on the South Fork of the Shenandoah.  My daughter & a friend were visiting some years back, and the three of us found Billy at Safeway.  We were planning a trip out to the river, and Billy sings a couple of bars of "Take Me to the River", so we bought him & took him home.  When we met out in the gazebo to plan our trip, we sprung Billy on my wife (who'd never seen one, they were new then), and I was afraid she was gonna bust a laughter gasket.  We re-live that moment with delight on the rare occasions we actually push his button.  We just thought he made a perfect addition to the woodshed pic.  Rick


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jul 8, 2008)

2 page of replies and this has not been said-

MAN CAVE!

Very nice Rick.


----------



## sapratt (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe you should build us some houses.  If your wood sheds look that nice a house would look even better.  
Nice shed Fossil I like it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah Rick you must be real tired after building that.  :lol:


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Yeah Rick you must be real tired after building that.  :lol:



Whew, yeah!  Well, now, you know, BB, I never took credit for the whole thing, as I explained in an earlier post.  I had _lots_ of help...from a couple of professional carpenters, no less.  But, I did the design, and I was here every day and I did what I could to help out (which I don't think was trivial), and once we were done with the structure, I put all the finish on.  I could build this...just don't know if I've time enough left alive to finish it.   :lol:  Started loading it up with wood today.  I love it.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm just jealous. Twenty years ago this month I built a 11 cord wood shed here. Over the years various crap kept getting tossed in it to the point that now days the wood is in a completely different location covered with rubber roofing.


----------



## fossil (Jul 9, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ...Over the years various crap kept getting tossed in it to the point that now days the wood is in a completely different location covered with rubber roofing.



I hear ya, BB.  I've got more wood on-site than will fit in this thing (maybe 8 cords max in this shed, but I want to leave a little room in there for kindling storage, etc.), so I'm not exactly done with tarps.  At the rate we go through our softwood, I'd need 3 or 4 of these things to keep all my wood under roof.  But, at least for the time being, I'm determined not to give in to the temptation to use it for lots of other things.  It's purpose-built conveniently located to either front or back door to the house.  Last winter I had 3 cords stacked just about where this shed sits, under a tarp, and I burned every last stick of it, and doing the tarp thing every day in the snow was a royal pain in the arse.  I can put maybe 7 cords comfortably in here, another 2 under roof on the end of my workshop, and I've got another 1+ under eaves where it stays pretty clean & dry.  The rest is just gonna fend for itself stacked & tarped along the south end of the shop building and provide "insurance".  At least that's the plan for now.  Rick


----------



## RedRanger (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks to me Rick that you have build yourself a retreat for when you are in the Doghouse?  I can envision a stove going in there, along with a murphy bed, big screen,fridge, and doors that can`t be opened from the outside.  

You aren`t going "compound" on us are you?? :lol:


----------



## fossil (Jul 9, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> Looks to me Rick that you have build yourself a retreat for when you are in the Doghouse?  I can envision a stove going in there, along with a murphy bed, big screen,fridge, and doors that can`t be opened from the outside.
> 
> You aren`t going "compound" on us are you?? :lol:



Nah, sonny...all that stuff my wife and I had a lot of fun putting in there for the picture's back where it belongs, and I'm starting to fill the shed with wood.  _Nothing_ but wood.  Rick


----------



## Carl (Jul 9, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I'm just jealous. Twenty years ago this month I built a 11 cord wood shed here. Over the years various crap kept getting tossed in it to the point that now days the wood is in a completely different location covered with rubber roofing.



Winters coming so you had better reclaim the woodshed before it is too late. I did the same thing over the past few years when we gave up on wood burning but this spring I did some housecleaning and the shed is now full of wood again.  

Better get with the program BrotherBart


----------



## gerry100 (Jul 9, 2008)

You need a stove an dcable TV in there.


----------



## Jags (Jul 9, 2008)

Rick, that is one sweet looking fuel bunker.  With all the pictured paraphernalia, it looks like you are ready to go "a shootin' for some food".  Hell, Jeb never had it so good until he moved into the place with the cement pond. :lol:


----------



## Tfin (Jul 9, 2008)

I think you should broadcast a weekly tv show from it.....something like the Red Green Show......

.......and now, back to "In The Woodshed With Rick"......   :coolgrin: 


Seriously, very nice.


----------



## fossil (Jul 9, 2008)

Tfin said:
			
		

> I think you should broadcast a weekly tv show from it.....something like the Red Green Show....and now, back to "In The Woodshed With Rick"......   :coolgrin:



Yeah, Tfin...I was thinking along the lines of a Soap.  Maybe "All My Firewood", or "Logs of Our Lives", something like that.   :lol:   Rick


----------



## Tfin (Jul 9, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Tfin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!   :lol:   Oh the possibilities!


----------



## btj1031 (Jul 9, 2008)

"As The Log Burns"


----------



## tkirk22 (Jul 9, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> sonnyinbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recall a story I heard somewhere about a guy who lived at the end of a dirt road which had a lot of unwelcome tourists. He put a  mannequin in a chair with a fake shotgun on it's lap just after the point where he wanted the 'visitors' to turn around. Most of the visitors did turn around and the few who had the balls to approach had a good laugh and still got the message. 

The other thing I was thinking is to hack the billy bass to be a motion detection guard fish. Attach a little shotgun on his head and have him say 'get away from my wood sucker'. (among other things)


----------



## myzamboni (Jul 10, 2008)

Brother Bart fixin' up the 20 year old woodshed reminded me of this:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Woyzcbl-iOQ


----------



## fossil (Jul 10, 2008)

Kirk22 said:
			
		

> ...The other thing I was thinking is to hack the billy bass to be a motion detection guard fish.



Believe it or not, Kirk, that stupid fish has a switch on the back that shifts it in & out of (presumably) infra-red detection mode.  Walk past, and it starts singing.  I really don't want to arm it...for all I know it knows I just called it stupid.   :ahhh:   Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, Kirk, that stupid fish has a switch on the back that shifts it in & out of (presumably) infra-red detection mode.  Walk past, and it starts singing.  I really don't want to arm it...for all I know it knows I just called it stupid.   :ahhh:   Rick



I know. Local hardware store had one set for motion sensing. I wanted to apply a splitting maul to the thing.


----------



## fossil (Jul 10, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ...I wanted to apply a splitting maul to the thing.



How 'bout I just post a couple of pics of me gutting mine?   :coolsmirk:  Rick


----------



## Tfin (Jul 10, 2008)

An armed Billy Bass would probably put ADT or Brinks out of business!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2008)

Tfin said:
			
		

> An armed Billy Bass would probably put ADT or Brinks out of business!



One of those things reprogramed to say "Go ahead. Make my day." would sell in the millions.  :lol:


----------



## fossil (Jul 10, 2008)

"Feel lucky?  Well, do ya punk?"   :coolgrin:   I'd buy one.  Rick


----------

